# General Board Changes imminent



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Starting Today *
As you are probably aware, we've been making some changes to the forum to streamline the boards
and generally make them more accessible to you all
The main issue we have been trying to address is duplication
which is why we've merged some locations and we are removing peer support as a separate area.

So far most of the changes have been pretty small scale and only affected a few members at a time,
but we do have a lot more coming up, some of which may be quite noticeable in the next few days/weeks.
Some things will become sub boards under others, and some will become main boards instead of sub boards. Some will be put in new areas and some areas will be renamed. 
Other than Peer Support *no boards are being removed entirely* 
so if you can't find it where it was, it will be on FF somewhere!

~Dizzi~
On behalf of the Team behind FF


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just to say an amazing amount of work has been done today, 
but there are still "tweaks" in progress and these may continue throughout the week 

Thank you


----------



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi,

I have lost male factors in infertility and can't find it anywhere can you point me in right direction ?
thanks
cecila x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks Dizzi 

Hi Cecilia

it's here under the "Diagnosis" heading:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Han 
Cecila sorry you lost them!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

In the top right, can you see the word "Expand". If so, click on that and you should see your profile picture and links. 

C~x


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

> Other than Peer Support *no boards are being removed entirely*


Surely there was a treatment in Italy board?


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hello chocolate teapot- what a great name!   

I think Italy now comes under Central Europe. it might mean looking back a few pages to find anything to do with italy as it could have been a quiet location or you could post something in there yourself to see if anyone responds.

julsxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes, Italy is under Central Europe. Here's a list of where all the internationals have been merged into: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=257553.0

C~x


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks! It was a bit quiet so I can quite understand the merger but I think the geography is a bit off! Italy isn't in central Europe.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

chocolate_teapot said:


> Thanks! It was a bit quiet so I can quite understand the merger but I think the geography is a bit off! Italy isn't in central Europe.


Hi CT - I think the geography was simplified to try and avoid having too many regions. Would it be better if the region name was changed? What name do you think would be better?

Aisha - I think your sent messages are included in the count, try deleting some of those ...

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

You're right CT and I did umm and aaah over that one but, ultimately, it was a case of where it borders and where there might be cross posting/travel between neighbouring countries for treatment. And since there's no "Southern Europe" it was the best fit. I'm happy to change the region name if you can think of something more suitable?

C~x


----------



## chocolate_teapot (Sep 10, 2008)

I think maybe it would make more sense to have a Central/Eastern European thread (at the moment it seems to be a bit mixed as Hungary posts are on Eastern Europe whereas I would have looked in Central Europe) and then have a Western/Southern Europe thread for the rest! Just an idea.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Posts from today regarding the Hull clinic have been moved for review.
Please contact a TL or Admin direct for further discussion.


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Just wanted to say that it is a real shame that 'peer support' fell casualty to the re-organisation. You used to be able to get fertility friends first on Google when you searched and most often the first introduction was this board. It was organised so simply and probably the easiest bit of the boards to understand. I used it initially and it was the only thing I read when I first joined FF. I think everything is a bit too complicated now (I guess this is why you streamlined?) but you seem to have taken away one of the easiest bits to understand.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Karenanna, thanks for your thoughts regarding peer support.


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi there!

I have been trying to make 'contact' and send an email or call but your 'contact us' page on the FF homepage hasn't been working for the past week or so, do you have a number/email address I could use?

Thanks a bunch xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

The site contact form can be found by clicking here
---> [email protected]


----------

